# Milan: Elliott dà tempo a Li fino a mercoledì?



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio. 

Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.

Secondo Sky, Elliott tra 72 ore diventerà proprietario del Milan. Il fondo potrebbe cambiare alcuni vertici societari, anche se non tutti.

Secondo Ravezzani Li sarebbe a New York per chiedere una proroga ad Elliott.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Luglio 2018)

Che strazio...


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria *in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio*.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> Secondo Sky, Elliott tra 72 ore diventerà proprietario del Milan. Il fondo potrebbe cambiare alcuni vertici societari, anche se non tutti.



Eh?
Ma davvero vogliono farci credere ad una roba del genere?


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> Secondo Sky, Elliott tra 72 ore diventerà proprietario del Milan. Il fondo potrebbe cambiare alcuni vertici societari, anche se non tutti.



Mai una gioia!!!
Sembra di avere imboccato la strada giusta ed ecco un altro stop.....
Arriveremo mai alla fine di questa vicenda???


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



quindi il russo si appresterebbe a comprare una società senza fare una due diligence??  munirsi di elmetto, ne sentiremo tante...


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Bon. Mi sono stufato.
Facciano come vogliano. Tornerò a tifare attivamente Milan solo il giorno in cui ci sarà l'ufficializzazione della nuova proprietà e del nuovo management


----------



## LadyRoss (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi il russo si appresterebbe a comprare una società senza fare una due diligence??  munirsi di elmetto, ne sentiremo tante...



sentiremo di tutto e di piu'...nel frattempo invece di campo, mercato, squadra.... nulla ...se non una conferenza stampa degna di un funerale.....che tristezza


----------



## Zani (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria *in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio. *
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



lol ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi a loro di come sono visti? Questi non si fanno problemi a lucrare sul fallimento di stati africani e secondo loro si farebbero problemi a riscuotere quello che gli è dovuto a scadenza? Se concederanno questo tempo ci sarà un altro motivo.


----------



## kipstar (9 Luglio 2018)

boh...ma davvero ? 
andremo avanti così fino metà ottobre.....


----------



## mil77 (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi il russo si appresterebbe a comprare una società senza fare una due diligence??  munirsi di elmetto, ne sentiremo tante...



si però hanno anche detto che trattava da marzo con Li. se è vero l'ha sicuramente fatta


----------



## James45 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria *in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio*.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Business is business.
Punto.
Anzi: Full stop (period)!


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Illuso chi festeggiava anzitempo, ve lo avevo detto


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Ormai siamo di Elliott


----------



## 7vinte (9 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Illuso chi festeggiava anzitempo, ve lo avevo detto



Secondo me non è vero. Tra 72 ore diventano proprietari ufficialmente


----------



## Naruto98 (9 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo me non è vero. Tra 72 ore diventano proprietari ufficialmente



È ciò che mi auguro fortemente anche io, ma penso sia palese che la verità non la sappia nessuno di noi, nè giornalisti, nè presunti insider. Io vado a sensazioni e per me avete cantato libertà troppo presto.


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> quindi il russo si appresterebbe a comprare una società senza fare una due diligence??  munirsi di elmetto, ne sentiremo tante...



Peraltro dovrebbe vendere il Monaco visto che non si può essere proprietari di due diverse squadre partecipanti alla stessa competizione europea
... certo casualmente il problema quest'anno non si porrebbe attesa l'esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però hanno anche detto che trattava da marzo con Li. se è vero l'ha sicuramente fatta



ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Luglio 2018)

ma basta, volete ancora farmi credere che Elliot pensi che sti russi concludano un affare da 500 milioni senza una straccia due diligence. Stanno solo ritardando la loro condanna.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...




Dicono 3 cose diverse, 
neanche loro sanno...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Secondo me non possiamo sapere quali porcherie ci stanno realmente dietro. Cerchiamo di metterci la logica, ma ci mancano degli elementi. Ci metto di mezzo anche Elliott.

Ormai ne ho viste troppe per illudermi in una risoluzione breve e che piaccia a noi.


----------



## nybreath (9 Luglio 2018)

Secondo me vi fate un problema che non esiste, sia Elliott che Li venderanno, quindi il problema è solo a chi andremo a finire, se venderà elliott o li poco cambia.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Ahahahah raga io ho staccato la spina, tornerò a guardare il Milan quando avremo un progetto serio, una società seria e un presidente serio, tutte cosi che oggi non ci sono minimamente.


----------



## Moffus98 (9 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi fate un problema che non esiste, sia Elliott che Li venderanno, quindi il problema è solo a chi andremo a finire, se venderà elliott o li poco cambia.



Forse non hai capito che se finiamo a sto russo Rybolovlev rimarranno tutti, da Gattuso a Fassone a Mirabelli. Tutti. Quindi non cambierà nulla. E per di più rimarrà anche Yonghong Li con una piccola quota. Una tragedia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Che si ammazzino tutti, sinceramente in queste condizioni vergognose noi tifosi che cosa dobbiamo tifare?
Mi metto nei panni dei giocatori, chi rimane avendo mercato (non i pesi morti in rosa) va solo applaudito


----------



## malos (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Ci credo poco, Elliott per me ha già deciso tutto aspettava solo questa data. Ha già l'acquirente se vuole e le idee chiare, da lui mi aspetto questo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Io comunque aspetto la famosa offerta da 415 mln di euro di questa mattina....ormai Fassone sta sparando le ultime cartucce.


----------



## PM3 (9 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che si ammazzino tutti, sinceramente in queste condizioni vergognose noi tifosi che cosa dobbiamo tifare?
> Mi metto nei panni dei giocatori, chi rimane avendo mercato (non i pesi morti in rosa) va solo applaudito



Il Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Il Milan.



Si ma quale Milan?
Il Milan di Yogurt Lì? Di Elliott? Di non si sa chi?

Il Milan è sempre il Milan ma un tifoso deve pur avere chiaro che cavolo di obbiettivi ha il club...oggi si naviga a vista...


----------



## nybreath (9 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito che se finiamo a sto russo Rybolovlev rimarranno tutti, da Gattuso a Fassone a Mirabelli. Tutti. Quindi non cambierà nulla. E per di più rimarrà anche Yonghong Li con una piccola quota. Una tragedia.



Noi realmente non sappiamo neanche chi sia il soggetto, e se c'è, che sta trattando con Li, figurati se possiamo dire che cosa farà. 
E poi che Elliott ci venda non vuol dire che ci venderà a un soggetto che si preoccuperà del Milan, come si fa a dire se sarà meglio o peggio.
Si può solo sperare che il prossimo proprietario sia serio, ma come può non esserlo il russo, potrebbero non esserlo i ricketts.
Chi ci vende ci vende non credo che Elliott abbia piu a cuore di Li il Milan, c'è solo da sperare in una botta di culo.


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## PM3 (9 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma quale Milan?
> Il Milan di Yogurt Lì? Di Elliott? Di non si sa chi?
> 
> Il Milan è sempre il Milan ma un tifoso deve pur avere chiaro che cavolo di obbiettivi ha il club...oggi si naviga a vista...



Purtroppo non ci è dato sapere.
L'unica certezza resta il Milan.
Proprietà, manager, calciatori, tutto un'incognita. 
Ad oggi bisogna tifare al buio.
Chi non ci riesce meglio che si mette l'anima in pace, non do patenti di tifo, ogni persona è libera di fare ciò che vuole.


----------



## zamp2010 (9 Luglio 2018)

wowwww ma sta passando una vita che non si concentra sul campo...
stavo quasi a dare un pugno a questo macbook.....la cosa allucinante e che non parla nessuno e se parla qualcuno sono solo parole...
siamo nel buio leggendo notizie che cambiando ogne 30 minuti


----------



## alcyppa (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io comunque aspetto la famosa offerta da 415 mln di euro di questa mattina....ormai Fassone sta sparando le ultime cartucce.



Ok, ma nel caso a che pro?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che si ammazzino tutti, sinceramente in queste condizioni vergognose noi tifosi che cosa dobbiamo tifare?
> Mi metto nei panni dei giocatori, chi rimane avendo mercato (non i pesi morti in rosa) va solo applaudito



Io sarei curioso di essere nella testa di Andrea Conti: è arrivato al Milan, si è rotto due volte senza poter giocare una partita, ed è da un anno spettatore/vittima di questa commedia di cattivo gusto ... un minuto di silenzio in segno di rispetto.


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Secondo me vi fate un problema che non esiste, sia Elliott che Li venderanno, quindi il problema è solo a chi andremo a finire, se venderà elliott o li poco cambia.



Mi fido di più della vendita di Elliot, che di quella del cinese


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Bon. Mi sono stufato.
> Facciano come vogliano. Tornerò a tifare attivamente Milan solo il giorno in cui ci sarà l'ufficializzazione della nuova proprietà e del nuovo management



Io faró diversamente.mTiferó i giocatori che indossano la maglia rossonera e il loro allenatore. Poi a dicembre fatemi sapere chi é la nuova proprietá. Sta storia ha stufato, l’unico modo di uscirne é guardare la palla che rotola e fegarsene almeno finché non hanno deciso che fare e lo hanno fatto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Mi fido di più della vendita di Elliot, che di quella del cinese



In linea di massima non ci si puó fidare di nessuna delle due. Al limite ci si potrebbe fidare di piú di quella del cinese se fosse fatta cin calma, infatti rimanendo lui solo con una quota minoritaria, ha interesse a cedere a chingli garantisce un aumento del valore di questa quota in futuro.

Elliot invece, di cosa succeerá al Milan tra 6 mesi, non puó fregare di meno.


----------



## Aron (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Io comunque aspetto la famosa offerta da 415 mln di euro di questa mattina....ormai Fassone sta sparando le ultime cartucce.



Dirigente più ridicolo della storia del calcio


----------



## Controcorrente (9 Luglio 2018)

Non tenete conto di una cosa su Elliot...

Il tribunale darà comunque una quota di azioni a LI, assegnando un valore (basso) al Milan. Cosa farà quindi Elliot per rendere l'investimento migliore possibile prima di valorizzare la squadra e rivendere? Aumenterà la sua quota di azioni a "botte" di aumento di capitale. Quindi...ad esempio stadio, investimenti per il mercato etc etc... Elliot DEVE investire per ridurre adesso la quota di LI e poi vendere sostanzialmente il 100% rivalutato.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

Dando per assodato che Li non sia nessuno e non abbia un euro, chi lo ha finanziato in modo più o meno indiretto deve pur fare un tentativo per prendersi ciò che gli appartiene.
A questi livelli di trattativa non esistono fessi che perdono soldi.
Dai che ora si completa il puzzle ma un'idea me la sono già fatta
Se davvero Elliott dovesse concedere del tempo a Li il teatrino starebbe per concludersi, il cinese uscirebbe di scena e vi entrerebbero i veri attori.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (9 Luglio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che si ammazzino tutti, sinceramente in queste condizioni vergognose noi tifosi che cosa dobbiamo tifare?
> Mi metto nei panni dei giocatori, chi rimane avendo mercato (non i pesi morti in rosa) va solo applaudito



Te la butto lì... E se fossero stati rassicurati sul futuro societario?


----------



## Garrincha (9 Luglio 2018)

Che Li sia un burattino o un avventuriero che ci saranno degli strascichi è normale se non dovuto, anche se è stata tutta una pagliacciata deve continuare, sarebbe strano se si limitasse a sparire senza averle provate tutte


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sarei curioso di essere nella testa di Andrea Conti: è arrivato al Milan, si è rotto due volte senza poter giocare una partita, ed è da un anno spettatore/vittima di questa commedia di cattivo gusto ... un minuto di silenzio in segno di rispetto.



Con 4 milioni di euro in tasca stai sicuro che c'è tanta bella roba nella sua testa.
4 milioni per fare 40 minuti di fisioterapia al giorno.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

buonasera a tutti ragazzi,io non saprei piu'cosa pensare...speriamo di uscirne presto da questa storia ...e' un vero incubo...forza milan sempre e cmq


----------



## mil77 (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma chi l'ha detto?



l'ho letto su una news di stamattina


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dando per assodato che Li non sia nessuno e non abbia un euro, chi lo ha finanziato in modo più o meno indiretto deve pur fare un tentativo per prendersi ciò che gli appartiene.
> A questi livelli di trattativa non esistono fessi che perdono soldi.
> Dai che ora si completa il puzzle ma un'idea me la sono già fatta
> Se davvero Elliott dovesse concedere del tempo a Li il teatrino starebbe per concludersi, il cinese uscirebbe di scena e vi entrerebbero i veri attori.


Se non avesse avuto un euro, non gli avrebbero dato un euro. Formalmente un patrimonio tale poter ricevere i soldi che ha ricevuto in prestito ce l'ha(o aveva). 
Sul fatto che Elliott abbia concesso o stia pensando di concedere una proroga ho forti dubbi. Soprattutto per le motivazioni addotte dal giornalista: un fondo che è stato definito dal Guardian come "fondo avvoltoio" si fa problemi a non passare per avvoltoio in una vicenda in cui sarebbe visto da tutti come un eroe liberatore?


----------



## nybreath (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non tenete conto di una cosa su Elliot...
> 
> Il tribunale darà comunque una quota di azioni a LI, assegnando un valore (basso) al Milan. Cosa farà quindi Elliot per rendere l'investimento migliore possibile prima di valorizzare la squadra e rivendere? Aumenterà la sua quota di azioni a "botte" di aumento di capitale. Quindi...ad esempio stadio, investimenti per il mercato etc etc... Elliot DEVE investire per ridurre adesso la quota di LI e poi vendere sostanzialmente il 100% rivalutato.



Cioè Elliott dovrebbe spendere 100-200 milioni, per poi forse alzare il prezzo di vendita di 100-200 milioni?. Secondo me Elliott, immaginando che non abbianessun desiderio di gestire una società sportiva, ha il desiderio di vendere il prima possibile, il Milan perde ogni anno e tra perdite di Bilancio e investimenti necessari è difficile possa mai acquisire un prezzo migliore nel futuro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non tenete conto di una cosa su Elliot...
> 
> Il tribunale darà comunque una quota di azioni a LI, assegnando un valore (basso) al Milan. Cosa farà quindi Elliot per rendere l'investimento migliore possibile prima di valorizzare la squadra e rivendere? Aumenterà la sua quota di azioni a "botte" di aumento di capitale. Quindi...ad esempio stadio, investimenti per il mercato etc etc... Elliot DEVE investire per ridurre adesso la quota di LI e poi vendere sostanzialmente il 100% rivalutato.



Ottimo punto di vista. Ma tenendo conto che il debito di Li (non quello del Milan) con Elliot é di soli 210 milioni, non sono cosí sicuro che la quota assegnata a Li sia tanto bassa, inoltre quando il CDA delibera un aumento di capitale, Elliot non puó essere sicuro che Li non riesca a sottoscrivere la sua parte (magari con nuovi compagni d’avventura soci nella rossoneri Lux). Infine il tribunale dovrebbe imporre la messa allkasta del bene, senza permettere ad Elliot di imbastire questa strategia, Elliot puó solo bypassare la decisione del tribunale facendo approvare, tramite il comma inserito a contratto, dal CDA la vendita diretta ad un soggetto terzo. Il problema é che poi Li fará quasi sicuramente causa adducendo il fatto che con questa vendita diretta nin ha garantito il surplus a Li (anche questa é una clausola contrattuale) che avrebbe permesso una messa all’asta.

La via veloce per uscirne é un acquirente che ripaghi Elliot, lasci a Li una parte valorizzabile e accontenti tutti.
Le altre bue sono una grande incognita.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

ottima osservazione amico sunburn


----------



## Controcorrente (9 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ottimo punto di vista. Ma tenendo conto che il debito di Li (non quello del Milan) con Elliot é di soli 210 milioni, non sono cosí sicuro che la quota assegnata a Li sia tanto bassa, inoltre quando il CDA delibera un aumento di capitale, Elliot non puó essere sicuro che Li non riesca a sottoscrivere la sua parte (magari con nuovi compagni d’avventura soci nella rossoneri Lux). Infine il tribunale dovrebbe imporre la messa allkasta del bene, senza permettere ad Elliot di imbastire questa strategia, Elliot puó solo bypassare la decisione del tribunale facendo approvare, tramite il comma inserito a contratto, dal CDA la vendita diretta ad un soggetto terzo. Il problema é che poi Li fará quasi sicuramente causa adducendo il fatto che con questa vendita diretta nin ha garantito il surplus a Li (anche questa é una clausola contrattuale) che avrebbe permesso una messa all’asta.
> 
> La via veloce per uscirne é un acquirente che ripaghi Elliot, lasci a Li una parte valorizzabile e accontenti tutti.
> Le altre bue sono una grande incognita.



No, può anche chiedere di convertire il "debito" in quota azioni..


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In linea di massima non ci si puó fidare di nessuna delle due. Al limite ci si potrebbe fidare di piú di quella del cinese se fosse fatta cin calma, infatti rimanendo lui solo con una quota minoritaria, ha interesse a cedere a chingli garantisce un aumento del valore di questa quota in futuro.
> 
> Elliot invece, di cosa succeerá al Milan tra 6 mesi, non puó fregare di meno.



Certo, 
però il fatto di avere fuori il cinese quanto meno ti garantisce di non avere blocchi nei futuri aumenti di capitale, 
film già visto nell'inter con Thoir


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Te la butto lì... E se fossero stati rassicurati sul futuro societario?



E da chi? Se l'Ad arriva a dire che lui ha i soldi in cassa ma "non so chi li ha versati"...

Che rassicurazioni si possono dare?


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Con 4 milioni di euro in tasca stai sicuro che c'è tanta bella roba nella sua testa.
> 4 milioni per fare 40 minuti di fisioterapia al giorno.



Lapalissiano ... dal tuo punto di vista, ovviamente. Tutto è relativo però, secondo me gli girano eccome, rischia di buttar via una potenziale carriera, e non saprei dargli torto. Chi ne prende 40 allora potrebbe tranquillamente farsi spaccare tutte le articolazioni? Mah ...


----------



## Tizio (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

Arianna Ravelli
@AriannaRavelli

Lungi da me mancare di rispetto, mi risulta quanto già scritto nel pezzo di oggi. Siamo ancora lì: stanno ancora trattando Li e un soggetto che pensiamo tutti sia Rybolovlev, non è ancora saltato. Poi certamente Elliott può dire di no


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No, può anche chiedere di convertire il "debito" in quota azioni..



Si , ma il suo credito con la rossoneri Lux é 180 + 30 (interessi) + 32 (aumento di capitale). Con 242 milioni raggiunge a fatica la quota di controllo.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

una telenovelas….ma sparisca quel pagliaccio di LI


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non avesse avuto un euro, non gli avrebbero dato un euro. Formalmente un patrimonio tale poter ricevere i soldi che ha ricevuto in prestito ce l'ha(o aveva).
> Sul fatto che Elliott abbia concesso o stia pensando di concedere una proroga ho forti dubbi. Soprattutto per le motivazioni addotte dal giornalista: un fondo che è stato definito dal Guardian come "fondo avvoltoio" si fa problemi a non passare per avvoltoio in una vicenda in cui sarebbe visto da tutti come un eroe liberatore?



Per me il russo presidente del monaco è dietro questa storia fin dal principio e ora si è capito perchè giocasse a nascondino : era il proprietario di un altro club a volerci, magari con la collaborazione del più grande e potente procuratore del mondo, mendes.
E anche mendes, a ben vedere, è attivo per il nostro milan sin dallo scorso anno.
I primi movimenti di denaro sono stati fatti in stile lavanderia ma ora Rybolovlev viene a prendersi ciò che è suo.
Piccolo fuori tema : il monaco ha appena preso barreca del toro. E un altro mio pupillo se ne va.
P.S. non ho la certezza di ciò che affermo ma se il milan finisse in pochi giorni in mano al russo come si farebbe a non pensare a male?
Partiamo dal presupposto che chi si nasconde non lo fa perchè è timido ma perchè si deve nascondere, la uefa ha messo solo la parola fine al nascondino. Tutto ciò che accade oggi doveva accadere prima o poi, forse avevano in programma di farlo accadere più in la ma cosi sono andate le cose.
Elliott ovviamente non è il terzo incomodo ma l'anello di congiunzione/garanzia di una perentesi temporale.


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Lapalissiano ... dal tuo punto di vista, ovviamente. Tutto è relativo però, secondo me gli girano eccome, rischia di buttar via una potenziale carriera, e non saprei dargli torto. Chi ne prende 40 allora potrebbe tranquillamente farsi spaccare tutte le articolazioni? Mah ...



Potenziale carriera... La carriera l'ha già fatta con il contratto al Milan... non penso possa aspirare a Real, Barca e Chelsea con i limiti tecnici che ha.
Bravo lui e il suo procuratore.


----------



## Controcorrente (9 Luglio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Cioè Elliott dovrebbe spendere 100-200 milioni, per poi forse alzare il prezzo di vendita di 100-200 milioni?. Secondo me Elliott, immaginando che non abbianessun desiderio di gestire una società sportiva, ha il desiderio di vendere il prima possibile, il Milan perde ogni anno e tra perdite di Bilancio e investimenti necessari è difficile possa mai acquisire un prezzo migliore nel futuro.



Non proprio...ipotizza che a Elliot venga affidato il 60% di azioni (valore del Milan di circa 550mln di € per il tribunale quindi), domani per vendere e recuperare 380mln di € deve vendere il Milan a più di 550mln di €; contando che nel frattempo la gestione costa l'operazione sarebbe complicata per poi ottenere "solo" gli interessi sul prestito.

Stessa ipotesi ma con la mia logica. Elliot investe 300mln per gestione, un acquisto importante e stadio. Questi logorano la quota azionaria di Li (Li non li ha..e non ha caso si parla di 150mln versati IN SETTIMANA, senza nessuna urgenza in realtà) e il prossimo anno vende l'80% del MILAN (ricordiamocelo), senza debiti, con lo stadio in costruzione e magari in Champions. Valore del giocattolo? Alto...tanto alto...nessuna squadra al mondo avrebbe una situazione di salute come questa. Chiudiamo il discorso dicendo che terrebbe anche fede alla clausula in cui si impegna ad aumentare il valore delle quote di Li in caso di rivendita...


----------



## Igniorante (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Che pagliacciata...


----------



## Controcorrente (9 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Si , ma il suo credito con la rossoneri Lux é 180 + 30 (interessi) + 32 (aumento di capitale). Con 242 milioni raggiunge a fatica la quota di controllo.



No, ad oggi anche il Milan (per il contratto sottoscritto) risulta insolvente, viene anche quella quindi convertita in azioni, a me risulta questo!


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

E' un circo...assurdo


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

Se Eliott avesse voluto il Milan avrebbe già parlato, mandato rappresentati e suoi uomini.

Invece anche loro mi sembra che stanno elemosinando i soldi di Li... più recuperano meglio è e poi si prendono il Milan alle prossime scadenze (che sono parecchie).

Per me questa è la loro strategia. Spolpare più che possono, prendendosi gli interessi a due cifre e poi vendere e fare il botto.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Potenziale carriera... La carriera l'ha già fatta con il contratto al Milan... non penso possa aspirare a Real, Barca e Chelsea con i limiti tecnici che ha.
> Bravo lui e il suo procuratore.



Forse si, forse no.
Guarda, il minuto di silenzio a Conti era una battuta per sottolineare la deficitaria situazione societaria del Milan sia ogli occhi del tifoso che a quelli, addirittura, di un giocatore. Non era da prendere in modo serio, se è così, me ne scuso. Detto questo, 1) Conti lo ritengo un giovane secondo me abbastanza dotato, essendo nel giro della nazionale, 2) siamo andati OT, magari proseguiamo in un thread a parte.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

Eh certo, me lo vedo proprio Paul Singer, in un raptus di misericordia e filantropia, concedere a Li 2 giorni per evitare di farsi considerare "avvoltoio", epiteto che caratterizza il fondo da sempre e che è praticamente il suo marchio di fabbrica. La realtà è che tutti stanno sparando diverse versioni senza sapere una fava, se si legge Montanari dice una cosa, Ravezzani un'altra, Festa ha un'altra versione, Sky un'altra ancora ecc ecc.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Ma sono l'unico a vedere come una barzelletta "ANDARE A CERCARE 32 MLN" ?

Cioè sono un botto di soldi, o ce li hai o non ce li hai, non li vai a """cercare""" da mesi. 

Ma chi diavolo vuoi che vista la situazione drammatica di Li gli offra un accordo di acquisto vantaggioso?!


----------



## jacky (9 Luglio 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse si, forse no.
> Guarda, il minuto di silenzio a Conti era una battuta per sottolineare la deficitaria situazione societaria del Milan sia ogli occhi del tifoso che a quelli, addirittura, di un giocatore. Non era da prendere in modo serio, se è così, me ne scuso. Detto questo, 1) Conti lo ritengo un giovane secondo me abbastanza dotato, essendo nel giro della nazionale, 2) siamo andati OT, magari proseguiamo in un thread a parte.



Ok cmq ha 24 anni e mezzo... non definiamolo più giovane... tempo di affermarsi 2-3 stagioni (sempre se lo fa) e viaggia già per i 28.

Questo non giocherà una partita seria di Champions prima dei 26 anni... non ha mica l'età di Calabria.


----------



## Tell93 (9 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Eh certo, me lo vedo proprio Paul Singer, in un raptus di misericordia e filantropia, concedere a Li 2 giorni per evitare di farsi considerare "avvoltoio", epiteto che caratterizza il fondo da sempre e che è praticamente il suo marchio di fabbrica. La realtà è che tutti stanno sparando diverse versioni senza sapere una fava, se si legge Montanari dice una cosa, Ravezzani un'altra, Festa ha un'altra versione, Sky un'altra ancora ecc ecc.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

Sinceramente io mi fido di piu' di sky...vedremo,certo che e' una storia al limite dell'assurdo


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il russo presidente del monaco è dietro questa storia fin dal principio e ora si è capito perchè giocasse a nascondino : era il proprietario di un altro club a volerci, magari con la collaborazione del più grande e potente procuratore del mondo, mendes.
> E anche mendes, a ben vedere, è attivo per il nostro milan sin dallo scorso anno.


Se così fosse, avrebbe fatto in modo da far avere i 32 milioni a Li. Che senso avrebbe avuto non farglieli avere e far entrare in gioco Elliott?

PS: Singer ha di meglio da fare che contattare la stampa italiana. Non dico altro, ma ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se così fosse, avrebbe fatto in modo da far avere i 32 milioni a Li. Che senso avrebbe avuto non farglieli avere e far entrare in gioco Elliott?
> 
> PS: Singer ha di meglio da fare che contattare la stampa italiana. Non dico altro, ma ci siamo capiti.



La parentesi cinese , in un modo o in un altro e prima anzichè dopo, doveva finire.
Su questo penso siamo d'accordo.
O anche tu credi al temerario investitore che non sa parlare una parola d'inglese e mette il suo destino e i suoi soldi in mano a fassone?
Poco credibile, convieni con me?
E' un teatrino bello e buono ma studiato nei minimi particolari, ora si sta cercando un collegamento per allacciarsi al presente e alla realtà.
Del resto fino ad ora i soldi veri li ha messi solo elliott, tutti gli altri arrivano da chissà dove.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> No, ad oggi anche il Milan (per il contratto sottoscritto) risulta insolvente, viene anche quella quindi convertita in azioni, a me risulta questo!



Non é il Milan insolvente, il Milan é il bene in garanzia. L’insolvente é la Rossoneri Lux. É lei a non aver effettuato l’aumento di capitale da 32 milioni (il Milan non si autoaumenta il capitale) come previsto dagli accordo. Quindi Elliot ha un credito nei confronti della rossoneri Lux di circa 240 milioni tra le varie voci. Se il tribunale valutazse il Milan 550 milioni (cifra congrua dato che 14 mesi fa é stato venduto per 520 e sono stati fatti 110 milioni di aumento di capitale), Elliot avrebbe circa il 45% delle quote. Ma in attesa della vendita puó far votare il CDA come vuole. Forse é questo il motivo della vociferata “inizione di 150 milioni per le spese correnti”...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non tenete conto di una cosa su Elliot...
> 
> Il tribunale darà comunque una quota di azioni a LI, assegnando un valore (basso) al Milan. Cosa farà quindi Elliot per rendere l'investimento migliore possibile prima di valorizzare la squadra e rivendere? Aumenterà la sua quota di azioni a "botte" di aumento di capitale. Quindi...ad esempio stadio, investimenti per il mercato etc etc... Elliot DEVE investire per ridurre adesso la quota di LI e poi vendere sostanzialmente il 100% rivalutato.



non ne sarei così certo. Aspettiamo è meglio...


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per me il russo presidente del monaco è dietro questa storia fin dal principio e ora si è capito perchè giocasse a nascondino : era il proprietario di un altro club a volerci, magari con la collaborazione del più grande e potente procuratore del mondo, mendes.
> E anche mendes, a ben vedere, è attivo per il nostro milan sin dallo scorso anno.
> I primi movimenti di denaro sono stati fatti in stile lavanderia ma ora Rybolovlev viene a prendersi ciò che è suo.
> Piccolo fuori tema : il monaco ha appena preso barreca del toro. E un altro mio pupillo se ne va.
> ...



impossibile. Non c'era nessun motivo per nascondersi dietro un cinese e chiedere un prestito con interessi altissimi.


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non proprio...ipotizza che a Elliot venga affidato il 60% di azioni (valore del Milan di circa 550mln di € per il tribunale quindi), domani per vendere e recuperare 380mln di € deve vendere il Milan a più di 550mln di €; contando che nel frattempo la gestione costa l'operazione sarebbe complicata per poi ottenere "solo" gli interessi sul prestito.
> 
> Stessa ipotesi ma con la mia logica. Elliot investe 300mln per gestione, un acquisto importante e stadio. Questi logorano la quota azionaria di Li (Li non li ha..e non ha caso si parla di 150mln versati IN SETTIMANA, senza nessuna urgenza in realtà) e il prossimo anno vende l'80% del MILAN (ricordiamocelo), senza debiti, con lo stadio in costruzione e magari in Champions. Valore del giocattolo? Alto...tanto alto...nessuna squadra al mondo avrebbe una situazione di salute come questa. Chiudiamo il discorso dicendo che terrebbe anche fede alla clausula in cui si impegna ad aumentare il valore delle quote di Li in caso di rivendita...


Il problema è che più sale il prezzo, più diventa difficile trovare un compratore. 
A mio parere il calcolo di Elliott è che il valore che verrà assegnato al Milan sarà inferiore al reale valore di mercato, come in effetti succede in casi del genere, liquidare a poco Li e rivendere al valore di mercato. Investire per poi ritrovarsi un giocattolino invendibile per il prezzo eccessivo non sarebbe in linea col modus operandi del fondo.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é il Milan insolvente, il Milan é il bene in garanzia. L’insolvente é la Rossoneri Lux. É lei a non aver effettuato l’aumento di capitale da 32 milioni (il Milan non si autoaumenta il capitale) come previsto dagli accordo. Quindi Elliot ha un credito nei confronti della rossoneri Lux di circa 240 milioni tra le varie voci. Se il tribunale valutazse il Milan 550 milioni (cifra congrua dato che 14 mesi fa é stato venduto per 520 e sono stati fatti 110 milioni di aumento di capitale), Elliot avrebbe circa il 45% delle quote. Ma in attesa della vendita puó far votare il CDA come vuole. Forse é questo il motivo della vociferata “inizione di 150 milioni per le spese correnti”...



No. Elliott ha fatto un prestito di 303 mln, con i pegno tutto il Milan, milanello, marchio, merchandising, ogni cosa...vai pure a leggere lo statuto. 
Era tutto studiato a tavolino. Mi stupisco ancora chi credere al cinese gambler.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2018)

A me sembra chiaro che ormai la strada che si prende è quella di Elliot proprietario circa 6-8 mesi.
Rimette a nuovo la società dal punto di vista dirigenziale, la pulisce dai debiti e nel frattempo cerca il compratore più adatto. 
Detto ciò voglio Maldini e Berta


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> impossibile. Non c'era nessun motivo per nascondersi dietro un cinese e chiedere un prestito con interessi altissimi.



Però intanto il cinese e le scatole cinesi hanno permesso di pagare come hanno pagato, elliott ha garantito la credibilità(guadagnando la loro fetta) e ora chi ha messo i soldi viene a prendersi ciò che gli appartiene.
E' cosi assurdo?
Il cinese sparirà dalla scena e nessuno si ricorderà di lui e il milan passerà al vero proprietario.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Al di là di questa pagliacciata continua... ma il motivo per cui Rybolovlev dovrebbe voler comprare il Milan? Vi sembra normale che uno compri un club e dopo qualche anno decida di comprarsene un altro, sapendo che non potrebbero giocare in Europa assieme? Mica stiamo parlando di un Cellino o Pozzo, ma di un miliardario. Davvero non vedo come possa vendere il Monaco e comprare il Milan, boh.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però intanto il cinese e le scatole cinesi hanno permesso di pagare come hanno pagato, elliott ha garantito la credibilità(guadagnando la loro fetta) e ora chi ha messo i soldi viene a prendersi ciò che gli appartiene.
> E' cosi assurdo?
> Il cinese sparirà dalla scena e nessuno si ricorderà di lui e il milan passerà al vero proprietario.



Nessuno per comprare una proprietà, farebbe debiti, avendone la possibilità di non farli 
Nessuno sano di mente avrebbe comprato il Milan per 750 mln...
E nessuno dopo una spesa folle, eviterebbe addirittura di farsi pubblicità...
Investimento a perdere praticamente su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Wildbone (9 Luglio 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Al di là di questa pagliacciata continua... ma il motivo per cui Rybolovlev dovrebbe voler comprare il Milan? Vi sembra normale che uno compri un club e dopo qualche anno decida di comprarsene un altro, sapendo che non potrebbero giocare in Europa assieme? Mica stiamo parlando di un Cellino o Pozzo, ma di un miliardario. Davvero non vedo come possa vendere il Monaco e comprare il Milan, boh.



Peraltro è controproducente per un imprenditore investire su due "aziende" differenti nello stesso settore. Ti ritrovi con l'onere di dover suddividere i fondi su due realtà differenti, potenzialmente in competizione (mercato e competizioni europee), rendendo di fatto impossibile farle andare entrambe a pieno regime.


----------



## corvorossonero (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



ormai siamo di Elliott, appena verrà escusso il pegno, faranno sicuro qualche comunicato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ormai siamo di Elliott, appena verrà escusso il pegno, faranno sicuro qualche comunicato.



.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Luglio 2018)

Al netto di notizie false, è probabile che l'unico motivo di questa tiretera è alzare il prezzo perché si sta svolgendo un'asta tra il russo (forse) e altri sconosciuti (quali?)...


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Roccoro (9 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Telenovela sul futuro del Milan che appare davvero infinita. Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott avrebbe dato tempo, fino a mercoledì, a Yonghong Li per la procedura giudiziaria in modo da non essere visto come un avvoltoio.
> 
> Le trattative con Rybolovlev vanno avanti tra alti e bassi. Stanotte la trattativa sembrava saltata, ora gli avvocati di entrambe le parti si sono rivisti a Londra. Dipenderà da cosa c'è alla base dell'accordo. Deciderà Elliott.
> 
> ...



Notizia falsissima e senza base, Elliott ha gia iniziato il tutto ed ha gia cambiato tutti gli amministratori della Rossoneri Champions investment, addirittura hanno tolto Chen Huashan che è uno degli uomini più vicini dell'oramai ex presidente.
Ora vediamo cosa vorrà fare Elliott con il Milan


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

ma perché i miei messaggi vengono cancellati.


----------



## admin (9 Luglio 2018)

Cesk0 ha scritto:


> ma perché i miei messaggi vengono cancellati.



Se continui a postare copia incolla, soprattutto di roba stravecchia qui su e da quel sito di bufale verrai bannato 3 mesi. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## sballotello (9 Luglio 2018)

Era una bufala ovviamente


----------



## Cesk0 (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------

